# Travel other countries on Aus PR



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Dear all,
Is it that we can visit any common wealth countries on a Australian PR? 
Please let me know on what's the process. Also can we give job interviews when we go to those countries?

Thanks....


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

movetoaus said:


> Dear all,
> Is it that we can visit any common wealth countries on a Australian PR?
> Please let me know on what's the process. Also can we give job interviews when we go to those countries?
> 
> Thanks....


Visa rules of countries for the purposes of visiting are usually based on citizenship rather than the kind of visa one holds. So holding an Indian passport (for example) with an Australian PR makes you almost equivalent to someone who holds an Indian passport with no Australian PR Visa. Of course, you can freely visit and work in NZ on a PR Visa. Holding an Australian passport entitles you to visit around 170 countries either without requiring a visa or with a 'visa on arrival'.

As far as employment is concerned each country has its own rules. No citizen of one country can freely work in another country unless there are specific visa agreements between those two countries to that effect. So a citizen of a EU country can freely live and work in any country in the EU. A Canadian must apply for a special category visa if he wishes to work in the USA. An Australian can also work in the USA on a special type of 2 year visa which is easily available... And so on. 'Visiting' a country and 'living and working' are two completely different privileges.

Just to add- the 'commonwealth of countries' is an ancient concept which only has historical associations in reality. Countries now work on a quid-pro-quo concept rather than on the fact they belong to a 'commonwealth'. I think 'commonwealth' now remains relevant only to the royalty of England.


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Visa rules of countries for the purposes of visiting are usually based on citizenship rather than the kind of visa one holds. So holding an Indian passport (for example) with an Australian PR makes you almost equivalent to someone who holds an Indian passport with no Australian PR Visa. Of course, you can freely visit and work in NZ on a PR Visa. Holding an Australian passport entitles you to visit around 170 countries either without requiring a visa or with a 'visa on arrival'.
> 
> As far as employment is concerned each country has its own rules. No citizen of one country can freely work in another country unless there are specific visa agreements between those two countries to that effect. So a citizen of a EU country can freely live and work in any country in the EU. A Canadian must apply for a special category visa if he wishes to work in the USA. An Australian can also work in the USA on a special type of 2 year visa which is easily available... And so on. 'Visiting' a country and 'living and working' are two completely different privileges.
> 
> Just to add- the 'commonwealth of countries' is an ancient concept which only has historical associations in reality. Countries now work on a quid-pro-quo concept rather than on the fact they belong to a 'commonwealth'. I think 'commonwealth' now remains relevant only to the royalty of England.


Thanks Buddy,
I had read somewhere that holding an Oz PR helps us to visit these 170 common wealth countries without a visa. we just need to fill a form online and that should suffice. 
Thus had started this thread.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

That's not correct. The only difference is that it is a bit easier for you to get a visa to Europe and US as they (usually) skip security checks once you have Aus PR


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

if i am not mistaken, someone with PR automatically gets Visit Visa on arrival in Singapore. 

Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Bruticus (Oct 4, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> if i am not mistaken, someone with PR automatically gets Visit Visa on arrival in Singapore.
> 
> Please correct me if i am wrong.


Most nationalities do not need a visa to enter Singapore for a 30 day period.


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bruticus said:


> Most nationalities do not need a visa to enter Singapore for a 30 day period.


With Aussie visa on Indian passport u can enter Malaysia, S.korea and Philippines, apart from hongkong, Bangkok, Singapore and srilanka which u can enter using Indian psprt regardless of whether u hv Aussie visa or not. 
Information courtsey Wikipedia.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

movetoaus said:


> Thanks Buddy,
> I had read somewhere that holding an Oz PR helps us to visit these 170 common wealth countries without a visa. we just need to fill a form online and that should suffice.
> Thus had started this thread.


There are only 30-40 'commonwealth countries'- certainly non 170!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

bangalg said:


> There are only 30-40 'commonwealth countries'- certainly non 170!


Thank god the Victorian age is over!


----------



## bjpnr25 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Am from India, i recently got my PR for Australia.
would it be possible for me to travel US for a vist , will I get the req visa for US from australia.

Please guide me, how many days would it take to get the visa to US


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Few clarification needed... Need help.

I have got my Aus PR. I dont have VISA label in my passport. I am making first time entry to aus. 

Now that i booked my ticket from India to Kuala Lampur with return ticket via Air asia.
And booked my ticket from Kuala Lampur to melbourne with return ticket via Air asia. Two different ticket making sure I stay only 24 hrs for change over in kuala lampur. 
When I inquired Airasia they told they will not help with visa in kuala lampur.

Flights from India & flight to melbourne is from kuala lampur LCCT.

I am confused do i need to take tourist visa for Kuala Lampur or Do I need to have Aus VISA label in my passport or will they accept if i give visa no. and provide me with transit without visa.

Any experience from forum people.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

I'm not sure if you need a visa for Kuala Lumpur but you can print a copy of your visa off which you receive via email and keep it with your passport should authorities wish to verify information ,they can just ring up the required dept
You don't need a sticker in your passport as of proof Australian PR, but you can obtain it if you so wish by sending your passport off,


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> I'm not sure if you need a visa for Kuala Lumpur but you can print a copy of your visa off which you receive via email and keep it with your passport should authorities wish to verify information ,they can just ring up the required dept
> You don't need a sticker in your passport as of proof Australian PR, but you can obtain it if you so wish by sending your passport off,


Hi Judy.... And Rob....


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Few clarification needed... Need help. I have got my Aus PR. I dont have VISA label in my passport. I am making first time entry to aus. Now that i booked my ticket from India to Kuala Lampur with return ticket via Air asia. And booked my ticket from Kuala Lampur to melbourne with return ticket via Air asia. Two different ticket making sure I stay only 24 hrs for change over in kuala lampur. When I inquired Airasia they told they will not help with visa in kuala lampur. Flights from India & flight to melbourne is from kuala lampur LCCT. I am confused do i need to take tourist visa for Kuala Lampur or Do I need to have Aus VISA label in my passport or will they accept if i give visa no. and provide me with transit without visa. Any experience from forum people.


 visa stamp on passport not needed - ensure you carry the visa grant letter though. As far as visitor visa for KL is concerned, I don't think that's required as you will not be getting out of airport. Best to speak to airline


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Few clarification needed... Need help. I have got my Aus PR. I dont have VISA label in my passport. I am making first time entry to aus. Now that i booked my ticket from India to Kuala Lampur with return ticket via Air asia. And booked my ticket from Kuala Lampur to melbourne with return ticket via Air asia. Two different ticket making sure I stay only 24 hrs for change over in kuala lampur. When I inquired Airasia they told they will not help with visa in kuala lampur. Flights from India & flight to melbourne is from kuala lampur LCCT. I am confused do i need to take tourist visa for Kuala Lampur or Do I need to have Aus VISA label in my passport or will they accept if i give visa no. and provide me with transit without visa. Any experience from forum people.


Indian citizens can transit KL without a visa.

http://kln.gov.my/web/che_berne/oth...-citizens-of-indian-sub-continental-countries


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bjpnr25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Am from India, i recently got my PR for Australia.
> would it be possible for me to travel US for a vist , will I get the req visa for US from australia.
> ...


You need a visa for USofA on an indian passport regardless of whether you have Aussie PR or not. The case however is different for someone with an aussie passport as they are eligible for something known as Electronic State Travel Authority (ESTA). You can lodge an ESTA application online and a travel authority is issued to you within a couple seconds. But the visa process for Indians takes ages as they have to go through security and stuff.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> if i am not mistaken, someone with PR automatically gets Visit Visa on arrival in Singapore.
> 
> Please correct me if i am wrong.


Yes and No. Indian passport holders get vftf in singapore if they hold a visa from UK, US, Canada, Australia or NZ.But Indian citizens only get VFTF or visa on arrival on one leg of the journey. As in if you claimed VFTF on your Australia-India leg you wont be able to claim it on the India-Australia leg. Also VFTF is only valid for 4 days (96hrs). Not much of an advantage is it?


----------

